# Edge Trip 8/15



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We went yesterday in hopes of wahoo. That proved a lost cause. Water was clean green. Lots of flying fish but not a single knock down. We did get a nice box of scamp, mingo, AJ and even a dolphin, but wahoo were not there or not eating.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report any size to the mahi?


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad you were able to fill the cooler even though you didn't get what you were after.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Mahi was a small gaffer


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

We had one knockdown out there Sunday. Same conditions, clean green, many mini-flyers, occasional grass, no rips and too many 4 ft rollers.


----------

